

The Capitan's Log - tomazstolfa
http://www.funkykaraoke.com/2012/07/the-capitans-log.html

======
damncabbage

      Through out
      histroy
      addrss
      releavant
      dilligent
      loggbook
    

Thanks for writing this, but I found getting through the post a bit tough
because of the typos. Could you run it through a spell-checker, please?

~~~
tomazstolfa
Sorry, I was writing this on the go. You are obviously right.

------
mgunes
Two good examples of institutional logbooks in the form of weekly notes:

<http://berglondon.com/blog/tag/weeknotes/>

<http://www.helsinkidesignlab.org/categories/weeknote>

------
tomjen3
I had a personal log book for about 2 years which I would write in everyday.

In the end though I didn't think there was something worth writing about
everyday or even most days, so I sort of dropped it.

Has anybody else found a good way to run a personal log/diary?

~~~
mtrimpe
OhLife works great for me.

It sends you an email every day to which you can reply, along with one of your
previous log entries.

